
I'm a male tech exec in SF who was punished for reporting sexual assault - pain_perdu
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2017/10/23/victim-claims-equinox-sports-club-sexual-assault/
======
pain_perdu
If anyone is so inclined, please view my petition at
Http://www.ChangeEquinox.org

#metoo

------
Pica_soO
The silence beneath this post is speaking volumes. I guess no socially
exploitable damsel in distress PC reflexes here. Im very sorry for what
happened to you. No being should be allowed to exploit another being without
its consent.

~~~
voltooid
Why do we need to describe who and what the victim is when discussing sexual
harassment? The whole part of the narrative where we describe the gender,
appearance, fashion choices, how many hours of yoga you have done? Why are we
focussing on that aspect at all?

~~~
min8
I don't think there were enough details. I usually like to see the pics of the
accused and the victim to make up my mind.

